# New to community.



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Mark Dwyer and my wife, Sandy, and I are doing some research on living aboard a 52' Jefferson. We live in Va beach and I retired from the Navy after 20yrs. We both still work in the area but looking for a little change from the Norm. I'm trying to gather as much info as possible, I've done some marina checks but would like to know some insights on how much living aboard can cost. We are looking at an older boat, 1988, but it's in perfect condition, so I know how much the payment will be but on average what will our yearly costs be with moderate boating days. Any info would be great. Thanks and good to meet all of you.
Mark and Sandy


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey drk - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks..hopefully I can get some great info here.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to Sailnet!

I'm only familiar with Jefferson as a maker of motoryachts. Is there a Jefferson sailboat model?


----------



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

No it's a powerboat but thought this might be a good place to start with some general info, is this site only for sail boating people? If so do you know of a site that posts for powerboats or live aboards??
thanks


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

There's tons of info on here - as well as many, many salts that will talk you through just about anything.

You can start poking around in this thread: *"The Salt's Corner Table"*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

smackdaddy...awesome that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

Smackdaddy - do you know of possible live aboards that are in my area..not that you would know personaly but is there a thread for folks that live in Va area, hampton roads? Or should I just search for folks like that?? Sorry I'm sure I'm going to have a bunch of questions.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

drknmrk said:


> No it's a powerboat but thought this might be a good place to start with some general info, is this site only for sail boating people? If so do you know of a site that posts for powerboats or live aboards??
> thanks


No, no problem posting here. But knowing the sort of boat you're looking at helps us to better understand your needs.

There are many similarities between living aboard a sailboat and a powercruiser, but also plenty of differences. A powerboat will have much higher fuel and engine maintenance costs, but won't have costs associated with standing and running rigging or sails, for instance.

Hopefully you will get some feedback from other members here. But to be honest with you, if I were looking at a Jefferson, I'd go sniff around over at Passagemaker Magazine. They even have a live-aboard forum.

All the best of luck to you!


----------



## drknmrk (Sep 29, 2009)

John...that's great info. Thanks and I'll check out the Passagemaker.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi drknmrk,

Welcome to SN. I am new as well. I just posted my "introduce yourself" thread.

I did notice this thread out on the forums part here. It's called: Cruising & Liveaboard Forum.

Hope it helps you.

Mauryd


----------

